# heap implementierung



## java_hilfe (6. Dez 2009)

Hallo,
Ich brauche hilfe bei einen beispiel und zwar soll ich  in Java eine Klasse schreiben, die den abstrakten Datentyp Priority Queue (siehe Vorlesung) mittels eines Heap implementiert.
Und auch ein Hauptprogramm um dies zu testen.
Kennt sich irgendjemand damit aus? Würde auch dafür bezahlen, ist sehr wichtig.


----------



## 0din (6. Dez 2009)

5,5 Phasen
Erster post und schon phase 2 

Erklär mal bitte die aufgabe, ich raff net ganz wat du machn sollst... heapsort basteln? nen Priority Queue? nen dreibeinigen hund der skateboard fährt?


----------



## java_hilfe (7. Dez 2009)

So lautet die Aufgabe:
Schreiben Sie in Java eine Klasse, die den abstrakten Datentyp Priority Queue mittels eines Heap implementiert.
Schreiben Sie ein Hauptprogramm, um Ihre Klasse (alle Methoden) zu testen.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## 0din (7. Dez 2009)

hmm... doofe art ne aufgabe zu stelln....

du wirst hier warscheinlich von niemand stumpf die antwort aufn tisch bekommen ohne selbst einsatz gezeigt zu habn ...

Hast du n anfang?
Hast du n ne direkte frage oder ne stelle an der du scheiterst?


----------



## dngfng (8. Dez 2009)

Kuck dir doch mal die Java API für PriorityQueue an.

PriorityQueue (Java Platform SE 6)


----------

